# C Section Question



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I'm posting as just read something on one of your replies to someone else. You said 'I did mean if you had to have a section, keep mobile afterwards, but definitely, if you have a normal delivery, keep mobile too!'

I'm due to have my planned section on 11th March and had one last time. Last time my legs were still numb and unable to move them until the next day. I did start getting up and around and as a result was only in 2 nights luckily. However, when I came home I stayed in bed for about 3 days as didn't want to be going up and downstairs and loo, changing table and everything was up there. The midwife who came out to see me said I was doing the right thing and my recovery was pretty good. I wasn't told about keeping mobile afterwards - how mobile should I be keeping? Also, do you have any other tips for a good recovery after a 2nd section? I know it won't be as easy as the first tome with having to look after a toddler now.

Thanks 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

a lot of people tend to stay in bed, hardly getting up after a section which then increases the chances of a dvt and more pain, as you stiffen up, it's just everything in moderation.  If you keep having walks round, you loosen up and don't need as much pain relief.  Listen to your body, and rest when you need to,

all the best!! 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hiya. Thanks so much for your reply. I had the injections to stop DVT last time so hoping I get them again this time. I was up and about in the hospital and getting up throughout the day once home, but just didn't want to keep going up and down the stairs as it felt like it was pulling things too much. I didn't bother with pain relief once I got home as it wasn't too bad. 

How did you find your recovery 2nd time with already having your older DD to look after - is it a lot harder?

Thanks again.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

yes, you should get the injections and probably some stockings.  

I didn't find the actual section recovery too bad really with having two, but my eldest was 5, so she was at school all day, dh was off the first week and a half, so he was able to take her to school and then it was half term. By that time I was 2 weeks post section, so was doing everything as normal, and got the ok to drive after three weeks for her going back to school. In some ways it's easier as they like to help, so you can get them to run up and fetch different things. Is your dd excited? 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Em, that's reassuring. DH is off for 2 weeks after so I'm hoping he'll be able to keep her entertained and maybe take her out to some playgroups so she has some normality. I can't remember how I felt after 2 weeks last time though. I'm trying to lift DD as little as possible now so that she will be used to me not doing it after the birth. I must admit I didn't feel ready to drive last time until after the 6 weeks as I knew an emergency stop was out of the question if I needed to do one. Do you think there is a difference in a planned section in terms of recovery compared to an emergency one - and if so does it counteract the fact you have a toddler to look after? I felt like I had an easy recovery last time, although didn't feel totally back to normal for quite a few months after. For example lifting the carseat was a struggle as they are pretty heavy and as baby gets heavier so do they. 

She likes talking to my tummy and kissing it, and looking at the scan pictures, but it's difficult to know if she really realises what is going to happen until it actually does, if that makes sense. She is generally great with babies, but I suppose you never know how they are going to be with a having a new one in the house until you bring baby home and everything changes. I like her to be involved in things so plan on being no different when baby comes and keep her very much included ias I like us to feel we are a team. 

Thanks again.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't think there is any difference in recovery after a couple of days with an emergency or an elective section.  Just initially you'll obviously be more tired as you have usually laboured for a while first, so your pain may be worse as you haven't got as much energy to cope.  I'm sure everything will be fine this time, let me know how you get on!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks. Maybe it'll be about the same for me then as didn't labour very much really last time. Thanks for your reassurance. Will let you know how it goes. 

Rosie. xxx


----------

